# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK v1.25: MT62xx/MT65xx/MT67xx/MT8xxx Forensic - Direct PhoneBook

## Mohammed-GSM

*CM2MTK v1.25 - MT62xx/MT65xx/MT67xx/MT8xxx Forensic - Direct PhoneBook extraction* 
 FP Platform:  
 - MediaTek *MT625A, MT6260, MT6261 : Direct PhoneBook Read* - *WorldFirst*
   Hang/Dead/SemiDead/Broken phones also supported 
   Until phone can boot and not erased - data can be recovered
   Output formats : CSV (Google), TXT (readable/printing) 
 SP Platform:
  - Flash Engine updated 
   Improved flashing for MT6582 platform (Lenovo and some other brands/models)
   Some fixes and improvements 
  - Service operation improved 
   Preloader init improved: Show all HW info, compatibility check improved
   NVRAM operations revised 
 - Factory FW reading improved
   Support latest brand-specific changes for some models
   Autodetection for unknown types improved  
 - UserData operations improved  *MT6571, MT6572, MT6575, MT6577, MT6582, MT6589, MT6592, MT6732, MT6752, MT6795, MT8xxx eMMC : Direct PhoneBook Read* - *WorldFirst* 
   Hang/Dead/SemiDead/Broken phones also supported
   Until phone can boot and not erased - data can be recovered
   Output formats : CSV (Google), TXT (readable/printing) 
 - Other
   Some bugfixes  
 About DataDirect feature:
  - Internet connection IS NOT required - all data is private and safe.
  - USB Debug/Root etc. IS NOT required - forget about root and rest stuff.
  - *Alive/working phone/Meta mode etc. IS NOT required 
    Phone can be completely dead (can not be Powered-On) 
    If phone can Boot and is not erased - data will be recovered*
  - Its not required to read our tons dumps and waste 20..200 minutes to read dump
    Use any sw to extract something from dump, then ... then .. then ... Just ONE CLICK , 10-40 seconds and you got a result! 
  Currently support features: 
  - PhoneBook Reading  
  Supported devices: 
  - Chinese brands - MTK Android OS, MTK Feature phones
  - Original brands - Alcatel, ZTE, HTC, Meizu, Xiamoi etc. - MTK Android OS, MTK Feature phones  
Test Reports - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## noaman22000

مشكوررررررررررين للشرح

----------


## a.hos.n2013

شكرااااااااااا

----------

